Ask HN: Am I anti-fun for not liking Nerf guns - AJRF
======
drakonka
Depends on the context. If you're (as I suspect) talking about not liking
playing with Nerf guns yourself or not appreciating people using them around
in you a professional environment, not at all. If you're walking around
complaining about children playing with Nerf guns, maybe just a little.

------
ryanmercer
No, you're an adult. I don't personally know anyone that's been into Nerf
since the mid 90's.

------
alltakendamned
Nerf guns are a rather narrow definition of fun.

------
duxup
Context is pretty important here and we have none.

But if you don't like it in an office setting that might be understandable
depending on circumstances.

The proper response might be .... to shoot the perpetrators with some sort of
foam flinging weapon...

I like the easily concealed "jolt". Walk by a cube, one shot to the back of
the head like a professional does it and you just keep walking.

------
sevilo
Nerf guns in the office is the worst, I don't understand what's the obsession
with nerf guns in "start-up"s. It's incredibly distracting and sometimes
dangerous, everybody just abuses it and list it as a "perk" to attract frat
boys to work for their company.

------
thisone
In an office, fuck off, no.

At home? I have a cat that loves chasing nerf darts. I'd raise an eyebrow with
you if you questioned my owning one or two. It's just too damn funny to watch
the cat go nuts and then look at me like I'm the bad guy when the dart stops
moving.

------
TurboHaskal
Just play along. Do you want to be rejected for being a bad cultural-fit?

